# Why food grade hose?



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone explain why it is important to use food grade hose to fill water tanks to a first time MH owner?
We have hired narrow boats several times in the last few years and without exception they have been equipped with bog standard Hozelock yellow hoses for topping up the on board water supply from British Waterway taps. The only advice we were given was to always boil the water before drinking-but that was in case a previous user had dropped the hose end into the canal.
Is it because there is some migration of chemicals from the hose plastic into the water? If that is the case would not flushing standing water from the hose before filling ensure that any water filling the tank had only been in contact with the hose plastic for only a matter of seconds? Would that give enough time for significant migration?
I assume that the water tanks used to store water on board all MHs is always made of food grade material? I may be wrong but I believe modern canal narrow boats have high grade stainless steel tanks.
Comments/advice from experienced MHers would be much appreciated.
David


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't worry about it.
I just make sure I give the hose a good flush before filling my tank.

Oh, and take your own hose, and use it on campsites.

A lot of campsites no longer supply hoses for Health & Safety reasons.

Never seen it myself but apparently the theory is that some moron might have stuck the end of the hose into their Thetford cassette.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I am no chemist or expert,so this is not advise its just what I do.

Normal hose as you said,never any problems with smell or taste.
I do have a nature pure filter system & have never had a "jippy" tummy in the M/H. I have known people who scoff at this and would never drink from their water tank, only from smaller bottles they have filled from the same tap,they have had "switty" tummies :lol: :lol: .
I would
1,pick up new van
2,next day fit nature pure.
*"Never seen it myself but apparently the theory is that some moron might have stuck the end of the hose into their Thetford cassette."*

I have many times,try going to France or Italy (animals) :evil:

Just my thoughts

Gary


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We have always used the garden hose to fill up the tank, just run it through for a few moments first to flush out any creepies that might have settled in the pipe! Never tasted anything.

BUT
For hose inside the camper then FOOD GRADE it must be else you will know the difference.

P.S. Old plastic kettles make old plastic tasting water!!

C.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Clive,off topic but I see you have changed the m/h,are you please with it ?.

Gary


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've always had a food grade hose for filling up, but sometimes use the garden hose at home when I can't be bothered to drive the van out near enough to my outside tap. We've not noticed the difference, but we don't drink the water straight from the tap in the 'van. We use the water for hot drinks only (use bottled water, or re-filled bottles form indoors - cheapskates!) and washing etc. The only consumption of water direct from the tank is for teeth brushing.
And most water tanks are food grade black plastic.

So I suppose the answer is, not really any need for food grade hoses, unless you drink the water untreated.


As a PS, the only time we notice any problem with the water is when we've had some left in the tank for a couple of weeks, and do a first brew up "on site"- yuk! now we always try to flush through the pipes before filling the kettle! :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My understanding of this is that the plasticisers used in food grade and non-food grade hose differ. Those in non-food grade hose can be phthalates. There is no requirement to label the hose as containing them but blue, food grade hoses do not contain them.

Phthalates are found in the environment anyway, having migrated from the plastics around us. They are generally considered to be harmful in large doses and are cumulative in the body. They are implicated in changes in the endocrine system, birth defects and so on in humans. 

I think that the problem is not that you will receive a large dose of migrated phthalates each time you use the hose but, over a period of time, added to the ones you are breathing in anyway from the environment, you might be exposed to higher doses of them than are desirable for a normal life and, if you are of reproductive age, this might affect the outcome.

I guess an analogy might be cigarettes. One will not kill you but many, over the years , will certainly affect your quality of life.

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The plastic (PVC) is mixed with a plasticizer to make it more flexible. The plasticizer leaches out a little. In the van the water is in contact with the hose for a long time and so leaching could be a problem. Because the normal plasticizers are not good for you the van should be food grade. I am not sure that it matters that much for a filling hose but if you have a food grade hose I would use it.


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. We will use standard hose for now but may get a food grade one when we see a good value easy to use one when visiting outdoor/camping shops.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I work for a company who produces 2.5 million meters of garden hose a year so i think i may be able to help.

Garden hose is manufactured from PVC (polyvinylchloride). The source of this material is not restricted or controlled and it can consist of recycled PVC from other things such as soles of shoes or whatever. When it is manufactred other things are added to bulk the mass up such as chalk, talc, clay or other such (cheaper) items to save using 100% PVC.
There are also chemicals that exist nattrually such as sterites and defoliants.


there are 2 main problem areas

1. When first used the exess fillers can leach out and be flushed out of the end of the hose. No problem when the water is going onto a garden. More of a problem when the water ends up in your water system in the tank as the chlorine part of the PVC can be tasted right down to a concentration of about 100 parts per million. 

2. The other main problem exists when the hose is stored and water is left in the coils. The fillers and chemicals can leach out into the water by osmosis. This can then be washed out of the hose again as above. 

So the decision is down to the individual as to whether they are prepared to accept this.

As previously stated flushing water through the hose for the first few seconds will get rid of the vast majority of these impurities but standing there whilst water goes down the drain in a drought or where the water is free to you but paid for by say a CL owner who is on a meter may be frowned upon.

There are 2 standards of non garden hose Food Grade and Drinking Water Quality (the latter being the most free of contaminents).

I hope this info enables everyone to make an informed desision.

Oh and me. I use a layflat garden hose.....which we dont make any more

Phill

Hozelock UK


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I work for a company who produces 2.5 million meters of garden hose a year so i think i may be able to help.

Garden hose is manufactured from PVC (polyvinylchloride). The source of this material is not restricted or controlled and it can consist of recycled PVC from other things such as soles of shoes or whatever. When it is manufactred other things are added to bulk the mass up such as chalk, talc, clay or other such (cheaper) items to save using 100% PVC.
There are also chemicals that exist nattrually such as sterites and defoliants.


there are 2 main problem areas

1. When first used the exess fillers can leach out and be flushed out of the end of the hose. No problem when the water is going onto a garden. More of a problem when the water ends up in your water system in the tank as the chlorine part of the PVC can be tasted right down to a concentration of about 100 parts per million. 

2. The other main problem exists when the hose is stored and water is left in the coils. The fillers and chemicals can leach out into the water by osmosis. This can then be washed out of the hose again as above. 

So the decision is down to the individual as to whether they are prepared to accept this.

As previously stated flushing water through the hose for the first few seconds will get rid of the vast majority of these impurities but standing there whilst water goes down the drain in a drought or where the water is free to you but paid for by say a CL owner who is on a meter may be frowned upon.

There are 2 standards of non garden hose Food Grade and Drinking Water Quality (the latter being the most free of contaminents).

I hope this info enables everyone to make an informed desision.

Oh and me. I use a layflat garden hose.....which we dont make any more

Phill

Hozelock UK


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Howlinwolf said:


> Thanks for all your replies. We will use standard hose for now but may get a food grade one when we see a good value easy to use one when visiting outdoor/camping shops.





> Food grade hose 50 pence per metre in caravan accessories stores. Fit your own hozelock ends. Cheaper than buying ready made up.
> 
> Sal


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hose pipe*

Hi

I use a yellow Hozelock garden hose - the same hose I have been using for two years - and I am still alive and well!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> Food grade hose 50 pence per metre in caravan accessories stores. Fit your own hozelock ends. Cheaper than buying ready made up.
> Sal


A good way to go this. You can make up several lengths and, with some hose connectors, be totally flexible. If you are one metre from the tap then get out your 1m length up to the 25 m or more that is in your locker and keeping dry until you need it.

G


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have been fulltiming for 30 months and had the van for four years. In all this time we have only ever used garden flat hose to fill up the water tank. We do have a nature pure system fitted so use the water from the tank, and we have never bought one bottle of water in all this time no matter where we are.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

teensvan said:


> We do have a nature pure [MHF Link] system fitted so use the water from the tank, and we have never bought one bottle of water in all this time no matter where we are.


We don't have a Nature Pure filter fitted ( which will not have any effect on the phthalate content of the water), have never bought a bottle of water, don't drink the tank water but always fill our Tesco 2 litre milk bottles from the tap at the campsite. We do brush our teeth in the tank water so are not entirely consistent !

G


----------

